# Pump left to run without water



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Morning,

Bit of an embarrassing one. I have my machine come on every morning before I get up using a timed smart plug.

Last night, I was giving the machine a good clean and must have accidently flicked the brew switch without knowing.

I got to the kitchen this morning to find water all over the kitchen top and machine hot and power light off. It now won't turn back on.

The machine is a 2004 Gaggia classic. Any ideas? Could it be as simple as the fuse or have I burnt out the internals?

Thanks =/


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Could be the thermal fuse on top of the boiler has blown from the boiler heating while empty.


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok I've changed the power cable to the machine and it's switching back on....

Should I just allow it to do that and use as if nothing happened or does it need some maintenance first?


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Pump switch makes a really quiet buzzing noise but nothing else. Pump isn't moving water around so assume that's dead. Full replacement or new fuse for that? Is it likely the boiler needs replacing too?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Orabas said:


> Pump switch makes a really quiet buzzing noise but nothing else. Pump isn't moving water around so assume that's dead. Full replacement or new fuse for that? Is it likely the boiler needs replacing too?


i can't remeber the exact term for it, and I could be wrong anyway, but

theres some sequence you have to go through when you get a new machine because the pump hasn't got any water in it to begin with. It's one of those things most people only have to do once, so it's long forgotten by me,,, it could be called priming the pump.

a bit vague i know ,, but it might jog someone's memory and they might remember what it is you have to do


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Try doing this ,, it is called priming the pump !

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37043-Broken-Classic-Low-Hum-No-Water-(


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for this.

Tried something similar but can't get any movement of water or pump noises. The pump doesn't make any noise.

My Pid is showing the temperature going up so boiler must be ok..

Thinking I'll get a replacement pump and fit that unless someone has any other ideas?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The duty cycle of the pump is something like 2 mins on / 1 minute off. If it's been on for a long time, pumping fresh air, and now not making any noise then I'd assume that the pump is dead and needs replacing.

Pump failure could well be what blew your fuse in your power lead.

Replacing a pump isn't difficult so hopefully you'll be up and running again soon.


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

MrShades said:


> The duty cycle of the pump is something like 2 mins on / 1 minute off. If it's been on for a long time, pumping fresh air, and now not making any noise then I'd assume that the pump is dead and needs replacing.
> 
> Pump failure could well be what blew your fuse in your power lead.
> 
> Replacing a pump isn't difficult so hopefully you'll be up and running again soon.


Ok, perfect, thanks, I'll go down the place route.

Can anyone recommend a replacement pump to go for? Lots of posts on here for different ebay items which is a little confusing.

As mentioned above, it's a 2004 gaggia


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CP3A-Pump-65W-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Invensys-ARS-Eaton-D/163087987730?epid=2255326096&hash=item25f8cd3412:g:vZsAAOSwg3FUfEsh

Will this do the job?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Orabas said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CP3A-Pump-65W-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Invensys-ARS-Eaton-D/163087987730?epid=2255326096&hash=item25f8cd3412:g:vZsAAOSwg3FUfEsh
> 
> Will this do the job?


Should do, yup


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MrShades said:


> Should do, yup


The Invensys is the one recommended to fit if doing a dimmer mod isn't it?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ashcroc said:


> The Invensys is the one recommended to fit if doing a dimmer mod isn't it?


Yes, though someone later posted on my thread about it and said that fitting a suitable resistor with the Ulka worked well too.


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I read that about this one. It's something I may do in the future so though worth getting just in case


----------



## ryand (May 28, 2018)

Did replacing the pump bring the machine back to life @Orabas? Asking for a friend









Timer plugs are great until they aren't...


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

ryand said:


> Did replacing the pump bring the machine back to life @Orabas? Asking for a friend
> 
> Timer plugs are great until they aren't...


Hey, yes I did. Pump swap did the trick and machine running nicely.


----------

